# Just devastated.. osteosarcoma in our boy



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

It has been a month since our baby boy, Rusty (10) was diagnosed with this horrible cancer. Amputation was not an option for him. He is auto immune, fought MMM and has been in remission for 2 years and has managed to keep uveitis well controlled for 3 years. He is on Duramax and tramadol. He has a hard time getting around. He is not able to bare any weight on the right front leg but manages to get around. I am so torn as to when he has had enough. So far he is eating, going potty, asking us to squeak his toys so he can sing, willingly does his other meds and routines. He will lay in the sun twice a day and enjoys a roll in the green grass. His sweet ever smiling face always just wants to be near us. How in the world do we make this call? I am checking into some local vets that will do a home euthanasia for when it is time. He has had such horrible memories and pain associated at the vet's office I felt it would be the easiest for him to peacefully be set free on his bed, by his sister and in our arms in the only home he remembers. I am rambling... I supposed my questions are.. How do we know it is time? and has anyone had experience with home euthanasia? This is such a heart breaking time. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

From your post it seems he is still happy. When he doesn't want to eat or do his favorite things you will know it's getting close.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I know most of us have struggled with this. When my bridge boy was in kidney failure, I promised him, as long as he wanted to be here, I would be there for him. I knew when it was time and have no regrets. My heart goes out to you and pray you get lots more time wth your boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*



jnmarr said:


> It has been a month since our baby boy, Rusty (10) was diagnosed with this horrible cancer. Amputation was not an option for him. He is auto immune, fought MMM and has been in remission for 2 years and has managed to keep uveitis well controlled for 3 years. He is on Duramax and tramadol. He has a hard time getting around. He is not able to bare any weight on the right front leg but manages to get around. I am so torn as to when he has had enough. So far he is eating, going potty, asking us to squeak his toys so he can sing, willingly does his other meds and routines. He will lay in the sun twice a day and enjoys a roll in the green grass. His sweet ever smiling face always just wants to be near us. How in the world do we make this call? I am checking into some local vets that will do a home euthanasia for when it is time. He has had such horrible memories and pain associated at the vet's office I felt it would be the easiest for him to peacefully be set free on his bed, by his sister and in our arms in the only home he remembers. I am rambling... I supposed my questions are.. How do we know it is time? and has anyone had experience with home euthanasia? This is such a heart breaking time. Thank you for listening.


I am so sorry to hear about Rusty, and I know the pain you are in. For my Hubby and I we always promised our dogs we would not let them suffer, but making the decision is so individual and personal. I agree that when they stop eating and wanting to go out, that is a sign. I know there are members on this forum who have had a vet come to their home for euthanasia. For Ken and I we had been going to the same vet for 10 years, so we just took our Snobear and Smooch there. We were surrounded by people that loved them. Kisses to Rusty.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

jnmarr said:


> It has been a month since our baby boy, Rusty (10) was diagnosed with this horrible cancer. Amputation was not an option for him. He is auto immune, fought MMM and has been in remission for 2 years and has managed to keep uveitis well controlled for 3 years. He is on Duramax and tramadol. He has a hard time getting around. He is not able to bare any weight on the right front leg but manages to get around. I am so torn as to when he has had enough. So far he is eating, going potty, asking us to squeak his toys so he can sing, willingly does his other meds and routines. He will lay in the sun twice a day and enjoys a roll in the green grass. His sweet ever smiling face always just wants to be near us. How in the world do we make this call? I am checking into some local vets that will do a home euthanasia for when it is time. He has had such horrible memories and pain associated at the vet's office I felt it would be the easiest for him to peacefully be set free on his bed, by his sister and in our arms in the only home he remembers. I am rambling... I supposed my questions are.. How do we know it is time? and has anyone had experience with home euthanasia? This is such a heart breaking time. Thank you for listening.


Yes, we had the vet come to the house, something that I'm told they don't normally do. For us, we wanted Rookie to be with us, at home, on his favorite mattress, surrounded by his toys and the people who loved him. But I will tell you that it was very hard and many tears shed that day. Best of luck to you and Rusty.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

There is a growing contingent of hospice care veterinarians who will provide end of life care as well as home euthanasia. You might want to see if there are any near you. 
As far as how to know it is time, the fact that you are asking the question is a good start. Far and away, the people I have seen who let it go past "the time" are the people who don't believe in euthanasia and want them to die peacefully and naturally at home. Peacefully and naturally do not necessarily go together. 
It certainly sounds as if he is still enjoying life, and it's when you can no longer answer that question with a truthful "yes more than no" that you start to wonder if it's time. Sometimes that happens gradually and you have to look at good days vs. bad days, and sometimes it happens quickly and there is a definite turning point. 
I'm so sorry that you and he are going through this.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

How very thoughtful to send him to the bridge in his loving home given his vet experiences. He must have had a wonderful life with you. Sending thoughts and prayers you way to guide you in the most difficult decision.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Rusty.

For me it's always been about the quality of their life, if any of my dogs were showing any signs of being in pain or suffering, it was definitely time for me to let them go. 

I had to let my girl go in March, my Vet came to the house to euthanize her for us. She went very peacefully, she was ready. In the past I have always taken my dogs into the Clinic to have it done. It was much better- (if there is such a thing) having the Vet come to my house. 

I think you will know when it's time, it's the hardest thing I have ever done. I've been through it 6 times and it never gets any easier. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry that you are facing this dreaded diagnosis and decision with your Rusty.

It is never easy....you will know when his QOL ( quality of life) calls for that excruciating final act of love. 

When my Yaichi collapsed with hemangio, we nursed her for a week, hoping that somehow against all odds that we could have some more time together. When it was apparent to me that there was no more hope, her QOL was near zero, I had to make the excruciating decision, however what was more excruciating, was watching her suffer. 

For the first time with any of my beloved dogs, I had her cross to the bridge at home, in her yard on a beautiful summer day surrounded by her family who loved her. Previously I had made too many final trips to the vet and I would never do this again. Watching her spirit cross to the bridge was excruciating, however knowing that her last moments on this earth were peaceful, filled with love in her best place, gave me comfort in one of life's most painful moments.

Sending you hugs, strength and wishes for many more wonderful days and memories with Rusty.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was worried I wouldn't be able to make the decision for my sweet girl. She was 12 and also had cancer. And then one night, everything changed. And I knew. She let me know it was time. I think Rusty will let you know, too. They are really good at doing that. I'm so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending love and prayers


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry to read this. Our Henry (my avatar picture had osteosarcoma).
As others have said, it is about quality of life for them. It's hard, but you'll know.
Sorry.


----------

